# 2010 310Bhs Power Tongue Jack



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

We're picking up our new 2010 310bhs in a month or so. From what I hear I will want a power jack. My dealer is offering a Barker 3000 for about $400. I have found a Bulldog 4000 just outside of Buffalo for about $235. Judging by the dealer's web site, the Bulldog has a five year warrantee. I wonder if someone can help. Which jack is the best for this trailer? What is the size of the round hole for the 310bhs? It looks like there is either a 2" or 2 1/4" hole that the different jacks work with.

Thanks


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Jim P said:


> We're picking up our new 2010 310bhs in a month or so. From what I hear I will want a power jack.


That sounds as if you won't be able to use the trailer without the jack. I've been cranking mine for years now, and I feel the power jack is a big waste of money.

Not trying to say you're wrong - many people love their power jacks - just didn't want you to assume you had to get something you didn't.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

$400 for the Barker is a bit high. I bought mine for about $275 and installed it myself.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Barker is a good jack. I got one and LOVE it. I hated my manual jack ( sorry Dan ) but it was the best money I spent. Camping takes some work by nature but cranking that stupid jack up and down to attach weight bars was nut's. I paid about what "outback loft" did. I took be about 30min with a floor jack, socket and some zip ties. Save the money, buy from Ebay and do it yourself. The dealer is overpriced.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

3500 lb Barker VIP should between 250.-300. Not installed, remember the dealer needs to make some markup selling and installing "Accessories"

I have always had electric Jacks, would not have a trailer with out one IMO.

Easy install, just make sure you sand some paint off so you get a good ground. Takes about a 1/2 hour tops to block up the trailer, remove old, put electric on (sand a good ground to frame at a bolt, connect to battery, and done.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could always go here --> Adventure RV and pick up the refirbished Ultra Fab 3502 for $110. I purchased one last year and used it without any problems. When I purchased mine, it came with a full manufactures warranty which made me feel a bit better about purchasing a remanufactured unit. At the time, although Adventure RV was selling them through the store website, I also found that they were selling it eBay. If I remember correctly, I purchased it on eBay (from Adventure RV's eBay store) for $105 with free shipping.

EDIT: Additionally, you can find the Barker 3500 all over the internet for $190 plus shipping. Installation is as simple as removing the three bolts holding you old jack in place, slide the new jack in place and retighten the three bolts and running the power wire the short distance to the battery. A very simple job that I would not pay the dealer to do.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> You could always go here --> Adventure RV and pick up the refirbished Ultra Fab 3502 for $110. I purchased one last year and used it without any problems. When I purchased mine, it came with a full manufactures warranty which made me feel a bit better about purchasing a remanufactured unit. At the time, although Adventure RV was selling them through the store website, I also found that they were selling it eBay. If I remember correctly, I purchased it on eBay (from Adventure RV's eBay store) for $105 with free shipping.
> 
> EDIT: Additionally, you can find the Barker 3500 all over the internet for $190 plus shipping. Installation is as simple as removing the three bolts holding you old jack in place, slide the new jack in place and retighten the three bolts and running the power wire the short distance to the battery. A very simple job that I would not pay the dealer to do.


X2 on the Ultra Fab; nice jack for money. Got mine for $125 and it performed flawlessly camping about every other weeekend last Summer. Easy install as Clarkely said...do it yer self; it's a no brainer even for the mechanically challenged.
Eric


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

New Barker VIP 3000 $200 delivered. Mine has been great so far.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I just got an email yesterday from a company with a sale for jacks.

http://www.easternmarine.com/sale_flyer.html

They have several that should work for $200 to $250. I've got the Atwood 3500 lb model and it works well. I would get the biggest one you can afford. From what I've seen all of the brands are pretty good so you can probably go with whichever one is the lowest price.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

x3 on the Ultra Fab 3502. Great customer service!!!!! They sent me a crank for the jack in case the battery doesn't work absolutely free without question. I have nothing but great regards for the Ultra Fab company.







The jack works flawlessly for over a year and at $ 110, you cant' beat it!!!!







Purchased it from RV Adventure in Sevier, TN.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. Being that I'm in the Toronto area, it looks like it might be worth the drive th Buffalo to save a few bucks. Can anyone tell me what size the diameter is for the hole for the jack on the tongue on this trailer. It looks like they come in 2 sizes (2" and 2 1/4")

Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I ordered a 2" and it came with a spacer and I had to use it so I can only assume its the 2 1/4 but it really does not matter since the smaller one comes with the spacer.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> We're picking up our new 2010 310bhs in a month or so. From what I hear I will want a power jack.


That sounds as if you won't be able to use the trailer without the jack. I've been cranking mine for years now, and I feel the power jack is a big waste of money.

Not trying to say you're wrong - many people love their power jacks - just didn't want you to assume you had to get something you didn't.
[/quote]

Boater Dan is right.You don't HAVE TO HAVE IT.... but trust me you'll WANT IT. I have the Atwood 3500 on my 260FL and it saves a lot of time and trouble.

FLYakman


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

MJRey said:


> I just got an email yesterday from a company with a sale for jacks.
> 
> http://www.easternmarine.com/sale_flyer.html
> 
> They have several that should work for $200 to $250. I've got the Atwood 3500 lb model and it works well. I would get the biggest one you can afford. From what I've seen all of the brands are pretty good so you can probably go with whichever one is the lowest price.


I was just going to the Eastern Marine website to place my order for the Atwood 3500 where I thought the sale was good until 3/01 but it expired. If anyone see's a deal as good as this one ($216) let me know!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I just got an email yesterday from a company with a sale for jacks.
> 
> http://www.easternmarine.com/sale_flyer.html
> 
> They have several that should work for $200 to $250. I've got the Atwood 3500 lb model and it works well. I would get the biggest one you can afford. From what I've seen all of the brands are pretty good so you can probably go with whichever one is the lowest price.


I was just going to the Eastern Marine website to place my order for the Atwood 3500 where I thought the sale was good until 3/01 but it expired. If anyone see's a deal as good as this one ($216) let me know!
[/quote]

I just bought mine yesterday at adventurerv.net I have never bought anything there, so this is a first time, and I am not advertising for them. They could be terrible, but I did buy an Ultra Fab 3502 (3500 lbs) factory refurb with warranty for $109 and change. (Just letting you know!)


----------

